# Hey Delusional Tech fans!( redundant, I know)



## Sugar HillDawg (Jul 26, 2009)

How in the world do you think your defense is gonna stop anybody with a brand new and unproven defensive line. If the sports writers were paying attention they would have realized this and not ranked y'all so high. UGA is gonna have one of the strongest--if not strongest offensive lines in the country and all our defense has to be is a LITTLE bit better than it was last year to beat Tech (we have bigger fish to fry than the North Ave. Nerds though). PLEASE only rational and logical responses ONLY!!!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 26, 2009)

Ugay will be good this year and every year. They've got a good network of money funneling to players, plenty of loose women to give the players and multiple choice tests that have the answers already circled.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 26, 2009)

Seriously, UGA was last year's preseason #1. We can't compete with that...

Is there something in red dye that makes you delusional and stupid?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 26, 2009)

Do your pals in the Spiritual Forum know about your antics over here?


----------



## cobb (Jul 26, 2009)

Delusional goes with the dog fans so you lost me there.... 

bigger fish to fry yet start a thread about Tech, dumb- 

 you should stick to counting those recruiting stars and worry what the next 15 to 17 yr old will decide next

this is too easy-

UP WITH THE WHITE AND GOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 26, 2009)

cobb said:


> Delusional goes with the dog fans so you lost me there....
> 
> bigger fish to fry yet start a thread about Tech, dumb-
> 
> ...



Man you and Little Joey should get together.  You can sit around vent to each other about how consumed you are with hating UGA. 

Down The Comode With The White and Gold.


----------



## cobb (Jul 26, 2009)

hook, line, sinker-


----------



## JWARE (Jul 26, 2009)

You need to do your homework, Sugarfree Dawg! Sure the D line is unproven as "Starters"except for D.Morgan but the rest(B. Anderson, J. Peters, and R. Hall)are all beasts and had significant playing time. They are not green as you lead readers to believe. Now Sugarfree if thats not good enough our LB corps and secondary are much improved over last year. So don't worry we'll be pretty good this year too and by the last game of the season I believe our D will be able to go toe to toe with georgies awesome O line. I'm sure we'll see a great game on the last sat. in Nov.! "NOW"...the real question is can Y'ALL stop us! Before you "try" to answer that ...do your home work and remember only rational and logical responses ONLY!!! 
"GOOD OL FASIONED HATE"... I LOVE IT!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 26, 2009)

cobb said:


> hook, line, sinker-



Whatever helps you sleep at night there sugar brithces.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 26, 2009)

JWARE said:


> You need to do your homework, Sugarfree Dawg! Sure the D line is unproven as "Starters"except for D.Morgan but the rest(B. Anderson, J. Peters, and R. Hall)are all beasts and had significant playing time. They are not green as you lead readers to believe. Now Sugarfree if thats not good enough our LB corps and secondary are much improved over last year. So don't worry we'll be pretty good this year too and by the last game of the season I believe our D will be able to go toe to toe with georgies awesome O line. I'm sure we'll see a great game on the last sat. in Nov.! "NOW"...the real question is can Y'ALL stop us! Before you "try" to answer that ...do your home work and remember only rational and logical responses ONLY!!!
> "GOOD OL FASIONED HATE"... I LOVE IT!




Yawn.  We are just laughing at how cocky yall are after finally beating us.  It's funny.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 26, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yawn.  We are just laughing at how cocky yall are after finally beating us.  It's funny.


They are like a buch of 1st graders who just had their first karate lesson. I cant wait until Nov. I think those boys will singing a different tune. The sad part about the whole thing is the rest of their ACC teams will have allready showed them that Opition atack is a joke!!! I think all GT boys took down the Sports Illustrated swim suit calender, and put up big CPJ posters instead!!! Man I just cant get over it. What a bunch of fruitloops. GT Will never dominate UGA. Never. Again all I can say is LITTLEJOEY!!!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 26, 2009)

If a picture is worth a 1000 words, then this photo speaks volumes. Doesn't look like a delusional fan to me. Looks to me he just faced reality " we're not no. 1" !!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 27, 2009)

We might have had Reggie Ball, but you have Free Willie Martinez !!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 27, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> If a picture is worth a 1000 words, then this photo speaks volumes. Doesn't look like a delusional fan to me. Looks to me he just faced reality " we're not no. 1" !!



Yep you got us again. You have just silenced the whole UGA Nation. One in the last seven aint bad Liljoey!! Enjoy it while you can Oh fairweather one. LITTLEJOEY!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 27, 2009)

Even uga believes now !!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 27, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Even uga believes now !!



Sorry I dont have any cute little pictures to post. I have to rely on history.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 27, 2009)

brownceluse said:


> Sorry I dont have any cute little pictures to post. I have to rely on history.


 
Oh, I do... And for some reason I don't think he wants to get in a competition...
  Sorry but it's not time yet and I DO have a lot of respect for the Techies we have on here.. There's a black little joey sheep in every family...

Jody, Doc and Trout, I've been really nice... I'm just glad we have sensible guys on here representing Tech.. I'll save my stuff for game week.. I really hope you boys do good and keep up the recruiting in Ga.. Keep them boys here! This joker makes GT look bad..


----------



## troutman34 (Jul 27, 2009)

We all have em out there Slayer.  I really think Sugar thinks about GT all day every day.  He talks about Tech more than he does GA.  I think he either got picked on A LOT by some Tech boys in college or he is Reggie's boyfriend and feels betrayed by all the Reggie jokes and hatred Tech fans have for him!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 27, 2009)

troutman34 said:


> We all have em out there Slayer.  I really think Sugar thinks about GT all day every day.  He talks about Tech more than he does GA.  I think he either got picked on A LOT by some Tech boys in college or he is Reggie's boyfriend and feels betrayed by all the Reggie jokes and hatred Tech fans have for him!



Glad to see you finally got internet..


----------



## troutman34 (Jul 27, 2009)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Glad to see you finally got internet..



I got tired of using yours when you weren't at home!!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 27, 2009)

troutman34 said:


> I got tired of using yours when you weren't at home!!!



You're a tech fan...You couldn't find my house

I'm surprised you can find you way to camp, but I know you follow the smell of the smoker..


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Jul 27, 2009)

38-3.

Enough said?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2009)

Workin2Hunt said:


> You're a tech fan...You couldn't find my house
> 
> I'm surprised you can find you way to camp, but I know you follow the smell of the smoker..



I'm pretty sure you found my house last November, remember, I think it was towards the end of the month???


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 27, 2009)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> 38-3.
> 
> Enough said?



I thought you were a UGA fan?


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Jul 27, 2009)

Yes, that is why it is fun to remind the believers of how the season ended against the SEC and what can be done to the vaunted option.


----------



## Grand Slam (Jul 27, 2009)

Again with all the conference love. Pull for your team.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 27, 2009)

"They are like a buch of 1st graders who just had their first karate lesson."

Bwahahahaha!!  To be fair, most of thTech guys here are pretty good old boys.  LittleJoey has this category all to himself.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 27, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> "They are like a buch of 1st graders who just had their first karate lesson."
> 
> Bwahahahaha!!  To be fair, most of thTech guys here are pretty old boys.  LittleJoey has this category all to himself.



Singing the nadlicker blues, huh ? Get use to it.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 27, 2009)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> Yes, that is why it is fun to remind the believers of how the season ended against the SEC and what can be done to the vaunted option.



"what can be done to the vaunted option"

(just not by the Bullfrawgs.)


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 27, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Singing the nadlicker blues, huh ?



Nah I wouldn't know anything about doing either one of those things.  I bet you could tell us some stuff though.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 27, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nah I wouldn't know anything about doing either one of those things.  I bet you could tell us some stuff though.



That's not what I heard !


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 27, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> That's not what I heard !



What you heard?  The Tech fans here don't even like you.  Now you're just lying.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 27, 2009)

troutman34 said:


> I got tired of using yours when you weren't at home!!!


 
Man.. That's just not right..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 27, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Singing the nadlicker blues, huh ? Get use to it.


 

No... I think you are singing the fair weather Techie blues... Why do you like to dodge questions concerning you? You like to stir it up until somone mentions your loyalty and you go back in the closet... Been hiding in that closet for awhile, huh?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 27, 2009)

"Been hiding in that closet for awhile, huh?"

That would be my guess.  If you also factor in the fact that about every third post from him mentions "nad licking" we suddenly have a disturbing image of our friend LittleJoey.

He seems angry about it though.  He keeps projecting that towards others.  I guess he hasn't accepted himself yet.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 27, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> No... I think you are singing the fair weather Techie blues... *Why do you like to dodge questions concerning you?* You like to stir it up until somone mentions your loyalty and you go back in the closet... Been hiding in that closet for awhile, huh?



What questions have I dodged ? I just ignore the personal attacks.


----------



## kevina (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 27, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> What questions have I dodged ? I just ignore the personal attacks.



Yeah because you've never done that right?  Not ever.

Look at this character acting like he has the moral highground.  So on top of all this other stuff, LittleJoey is a hypocrite too.  That's the case cracker.  This dude is definitely a liberal.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 27, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> What questions have I dodged ? I just ignore the personal attacks.


 

Personal attack? I asked if you actually attended Tech and got a diploma.. You crack on us UGA grads as being Morons and burger flippers so I just want to compare resumes..How is that a personal attack? If anything, you are making it personal with your constant attack on UGA grads..

But after doing some lite reading I've come to the conclusion you have never stepped foot in a Tech classroom.. I'm sure a Tech grad could figure out how to fix broken rivots on an aluminum boat..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 27, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> What questions have I dodged ? I just ignore the personal attacks.


 
Defensiveness is the 1st sign of a person not telling the truth..


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 27, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> Personal attack? I asked if you actually attended Tech and got a diploma.. You crack on us UGA grads as being Morons and burger flippers so I just want to compare resumes..How is that a personal attack? If anything, you are making it personal with your constant attack on UGA grads..
> 
> But after doing some lite reading I've come to the conclusion you have never stepped foot in a Tech classroom.. I'm sure a Tech grad could figure out how to fix broken rivots on an aluminum boat..



LittleJoey?  What say you?  You of the supposedly superior intelect due to your association and presumed alumni status of the supposed superior institution.  Got an answer for this?


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 27, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> Personal attack? I asked if you actually attended Tech and got a diploma.. You crack on us UGA grads as being Morons and burger flippers so I just want to compare resumes..How is that a personal attack? If anything, you are making it personal with your constant attack on UGA grads..
> 
> But after doing some lite reading I've come to the conclusion you have never stepped foot in a Tech classroom.. I'm sure a Tech grad could figure out how to fix broken rivots on an aluminum boat..



You are just too funny. How does rivets, not rivots, have any relevance to this conversation ?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 27, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> LittleJoey? What say you? You of the supposedly superior intelect due to your association and presumed alumni status of the supposed superior institution. Got an answer for this?



He's having to give it some long hard thought on what comeback he'll have.. 

Uhhhh.. I'm not going to answer those questions..

And I'm not knocking any fan that has or hasn't gone to their favorite school... Just trying to hush a certain individual that does nothing but bash UGA and it's grads.. I'm sick of reading it..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 27, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> You are just too funny. How does rivets, not rivots, have any relevance to this conversation ?


 

An engineer could fix it and wouldn't have to ask "How to" do it.. Still dodging it aren't ya..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 27, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> You are just too funny. How does rivets, not rivots, have any relevance to this conversation ?


 
This UGA guy does his homework before engaging in conversation with folks that do nothing but trash talk.. Only way to make them be quiet.. I mean, you just LOVE facts don't ya..


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 27, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> He's having to give it some long hard thought on what comeback he'll have..
> 
> Uhhhh.. I'm not going to answer those questions..
> 
> And I'm not knocking any fan that has or hasn't gone to their favorite school... Just trying to hush a certain individual that does nothing but bash UGA and it's grads.. I'm sick of reading it..



Agreed.  I don't have a problem with someone rooting for a team and liking a school that they didn't attend.  But this guy acts like he was a straight A student in the Tech engineering program.  As far as i know, we only have one Tech grad who posts regularly and I have never heard him make these lame arguments about Tech players being smarter or ever heard him put down UGA grads.

LittleJoey decided to polka around the question........again.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 27, 2009)

You know, I thought yall were wrong when yall said this guy might be Comox.  But the way he steps in it time after time and the way that he sets himself up sure makes me wonder.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 27, 2009)

The thing is, I already know the answer just by reading past posts and threads he has been in.. I just want him to say it and stick his foot in his mouth and head back to the political forum.. Theres fun smack talking and then theres just being a jerk..


Troll, just always comes to mind when talking about Joey..


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 27, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> The thing is, I already know the answer just by reading past posts and threads he has been in.. I just want him to say it and stick his foot in his mouth..
> 
> 
> Troll, just always comes to mind when talking about Joey..




Oh yeah, I know the answer too.  Thing is, LittleJoey has got himself over a barrel.  He's run his mouth so much and done so much crap flinging and talked about UGA that his credibility is totally shot if he owns up to this.  Sounds like somebody else who once haunted this place.

Maybe his user name should be Lilburnjeaux.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 27, 2009)

Why ya'll picking on the bugs?  They got figures to figure on and such.  Yea, like, how high will a 1/4 lb burger flip with a limp wrist toss.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 27, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Maybe his user name should be Lilburnjeaux.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 27, 2009)

I see LittleJoey went running out the back door.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 27, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


>


----------



## kevina (Jul 27, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Maybe his user name should be Lilburnjeaux.



Say it aint seaux


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 27, 2009)

kevina said:


> Say it aint seaux



We'll never kneaux.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 27, 2009)

kevina said:


> Say it aint seaux


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 27, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Maybe his user name should be Lilburnjeaux.






kevina said:


> Say it aint seaux





South GA Dawg said:


> We'll never kneaux.



...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 27, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> As far as i know, we only have one Tech grad who posts regularly and I have never heard him make these lame arguments about Tech players being smarter or ever heard him put down UGA grads.



There are actually about 4 or 5.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 27, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> There are actually about 4 or 5.



Just out of complete curiosity, would you enlighten us? I know a few of ya'll actually have some intellect....others, not so much


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 27, 2009)

Tell me it's not seaux, I really don't kneaux if he is a Faux.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 27, 2009)

Yall are just too funny. Typical ugay personal attacks.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 27, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Just out of complete curiosity, would you enlighten us? I know a few of ya'll actually have some intellect....others, not so much



well the only ones I personally know graduated from GT are myself, Buzz, and Predator, and I think SlipperyHillMo attended (not sure if he graduated.)  He doesn't post very often.  And I know a few of the guys also went to Southern Tech back when it was a satellite school to GT and they took some of their classes at GT.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Jul 27, 2009)

And there you have it, Lilbrain Joe did not attend or graduate from GT.

But he still likes to talk like he is smarter than a UGA grad.  I'd wager he doesn't have a degree from any college.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Jul 27, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> well the only ones I personally know graduated from GT are myself, Buzz, and Predator, and I think SlipperyHillMo attended (not sure if he graduated.)  He doesn't post very often.  And I know a few of the guys also went to Southern Tech back when it was a satellite school to GT and they took some of their classes at GT.



How many of you ladies have engineering degrees?

I will say something nice about GT engineering graduates.  They know more about engineering than graduates from ClemPson, Auburn, and Alabama.  If you can find that very rare one that has common sense, a personality, can look other people in the eye, and have the self confidence to speak in front of others, they make far better expert witnesses than the engineers from other schools in the area.

To anyone that attended GT and got a non-engineering or architectural degree, all I can do is wonder what was wrong with you. It used to be right next to the projects, Techwood Homes, the greek system blows, and the women are ugly.  A degree in Foreign Affairs or biology or management from GT is not worth a dime more in the market than from UGA, but at UGA you would have a meaningful college experience and potentially meet a lot of people that go on to run things in this state.  

But at least you have Jimmy Carter...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 27, 2009)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> How many of you ladies have engineering degrees?
> 
> I will say something nice about GT engineering graduates.  They know more about engineering than graduates from ClemPson, Auburn, and Alabama.  If you can find that very rare one that has common sense, a personality, can look other people in the eye, and have the self confidence to speak in front of others, they make far better expert witnesses than the engineers from other schools in the area.
> 
> ...



oh wise one... how do you know so much about what supposedly goes on at Georgia Tech?

and Jimmy Carter flunked out of GT and went into the Navy.  I guess that means my buddy Gary could be the President of the USA, too.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 27, 2009)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> And there you have it, Lilbrain Joe did not attend or graduate from GT.
> 
> But he still likes to talk like he is smarter than a UGA grad.  I'd wager he doesn't have a degree from any college.



Wow, easy money !!  How rich are you going to make me ?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 27, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm pretty sure you found my house last November, remember, I think it was towards the end of the month???



I'll be there again this year


----------



## PWalls (Jul 27, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> well the only ones I personally know graduated from GT are myself, Buzz, and Predator, and I think SlipperyHillMo attended (not sure if he graduated.)  He doesn't post very often.  And I know a few of the guys also went to Southern Tech back when it was a satellite school to GT and they took some of their classes at GT.



Count me in.


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker (Jul 27, 2009)

Can one of you smart dawgs remind me again what was on the scoreboard at the end of the game last year? I forget......

ooops, ...... I remember now

Georgia Tech 45
Jawja Bulldawgs 42


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Jul 27, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> oh wise one... how do you know so much about what supposedly goes on at Georgia Tech?
> 
> and Jimmy Carter flunked out of GT and went into the Navy.  I guess that means my buddy Gary could be the President of the USA, too.



I have some close friends who wasted 4-5 years of their lives there.  A cousin that did the same.  I've been there more than I care and heard more of the grumbling that I can recall.  Of course, they all loved coming to Athens.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Jul 27, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Wow, easy money !!  How rich are you going to make me ?



So now you come clean about attending Jacksonville State U, a.k.a. Just Show Up?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 27, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> well the only ones I personally know graduated from GT are myself, Buzz, and Predator, and I think SlipperyHillMo attended (not sure if he graduated.)  He doesn't post very often.  And I know a few of the guys also went to Southern Tech back when it was a satellite school to GT and they took some of their classes at GT.



I knew you and Buzz did, but haven't seen the other guys around much. I know all the teams have fans who didn't attend school there, and to be honest, I think it's dumb to grill somebody who didn't attend a said school but are still fans. I attended UGA, but then got a degree in Wildlife from a different school. But I still cheer my hind end off for the Dawgs! I see nothing wrong with someone cheering for a school they didn't attend or graduate from. Personal situations often times are the deciding factor in that matter, and most of which are not a laughing matter in the least. Most of my family pull for the Yeller and Gold, so you can imagine how much ribbing I've taken in the last year. But they also know that they are still a far cry from dominating the Dawgs, which most on here can't grasp after last years upset.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 27, 2009)

Just wanted to put out an APB for LITTLEJOEY!! He ran and hid!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 27, 2009)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> I have some close friends who wasted 4-5 years of their lives there.  A cousin that did the same.  I've been there more than I care and heard more of the grumbling that I can recall.  Of course, they all loved coming to Athens.



I will agree with you that had I wanted a degree in Management I would not go to GT.  And I also spent plenty of time in Athens, mostly because all of my HS friends went there and it was closer to my home.  But, I will still put any one of GT's degree programs up against just about any other school in the country and we will hold our own.

You and I, and anyone else with one eye and half-sense, all know that a degree from Georgia Tech is anything but a waste of time.  There is no denying the weight it carries on a resume, especially for an engineer.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jul 27, 2009)

I knew my thread would revert to petty name calling and sophomoric insults.You Tech fans sound like liberals when you can't come back with facts.Like I said before, I just wish Tech was worth a darn and us UGA fans could get this delusional and giddy when we beat them but alas.............


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 27, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Yall are just too funny. Typical ugay personal attacks.


 

There you go again... Dodging... Typical crap response from you.. Sorry to call you out but you brought it on yourself.. Oh, wait.. That's a personal attack.. 

Come on back with the only response you have.. UGAY this, UGAY that..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 27, 2009)

brownceluse said:


> Just wanted to put out an APB for LITTLEJOEY!! He ran and hid!


 
Momma didn't call him from the basement for dinner yet..


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 27, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> Momma didn't call him from the basement for dinner yet..



Hes so much cooller online!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 27, 2009)

brownceluse said:


> Hes so much cooller online!!!!


 


I mean does anyone really think he's going to show up except to say Ugay this.. Or Ugay that..  Perfect Troll material...


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 27, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> There you go again... Dodging... Typical crap response from you.. Sorry to call you out but you brought it on yourself.. Oh, wait.. That's a personal attack..
> 
> Come on back with the only response you have.. UGAY this, UGAY that..



Call me out on what ?


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 27, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> I mean does anyone really think he's going to show up except to say Ugay this.. Or Ugay that..  Perfect Troll material...



Thats all he has in his vocabulary! Littlejoey!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 27, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Call me out on what ?


 

For what you truely are... Still beating around the bush I see...


----------



## JWARE (Jul 27, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I knew my thread would revert to petty name calling and sophomoric insults.You Tech fans sound like liberals when you can't come back with facts.Like I said before, I just wish Tech was worth a darn and us UGA fans could get this delusional and giddy when we beat them but alas.............



I gave you about as much FACT as some one in the general public can give. No body "knows" how our Dline will be but I have a feeling based on their playing time from last  season, how 3 of them did against georgie last year and the FACT that with experience comes improvement. GT should be in top shape by the end of Nov.and that should make for one heck of a game. Now, I ask you again... CAN YOU STOP US!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 27, 2009)

JWARE said:


> I gave you about as much FACT as some one in the general public can give. No body "knows" how our Dline will be but I have a feeling based on their playing time from last  season, *how 3 of them did against georgie last year* and the FACT that with experience comes improvement. GT should be in top shape by the end of Nov.and that should make for one heck of a game. Now, I ask you again... CAN YOU STOP US!!!



3 of them gave up 42 points. I know how many we gave up before you start flinging that. But just to prove a point...your defense didn't fair too well against us and our "overrated" team


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 27, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> 3 of them gave up 42 points. I know how many we gave up before you start flinging that. But just to prove a point...your defense didn't fair too well against us and our "overrated" team



All they know is that they won. I'm pretty sure it will be a good game in Nov. For UGA fans!!


----------



## PWalls (Jul 27, 2009)

brownceluse said:


> All they know is that they won.



That is a good thing to know. I am happy I know that and have known it for almost a year now. I am looking forward to knowing it again later this year and for another year after that.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 27, 2009)

PWalls said:


> That is a good thing to know. I am happy I know that and have known it for almost a year now. I am looking forward to knowing it again later this year and for another year after that.



Now thats funny right there!


----------



## JWARE (Jul 27, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> 3 of them gave up 42 points. I know how many we gave up before you start flinging that. But just to prove a point...your defense didn't fair too well against us and our "overrated" team


I am aware of GT D's shortcommings no reminder needed.
Your team was"NOT OVERATED" y'all had the makings to be great,10-3 ain't bad at all! Underachievement maybe or maybe you just faced 3 teams better than you...user's choice!
 My point to the thread starter was : just because you have an "awesome" Oline doesn't seal the game for you. Fact:We have a relevant D..a good D with a much more experienced LB and secondary corps. Also, these new Dlinemen ain't green. Sure It was 45-42 yada yada yada, that really doesn't have anything to do with 09. We'll have an improved team as i'm hope UGA will and it'll be a sho nuff ball game. I really think the greater question in 09 is if y'all can stop us! 

Just to be clear I am not a Bwagon fan or an alum. I'm 40 and been pulling for these suckers since I can remember...I've gotten used to the heartache and misery that tends to strike a "DIEHARD" Tech fan but I've seen some great things too. I respect a dawg fan that hates Tech 'cause I feel the same....THWG...come on September!


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 28, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Wow, easy money !!  How rich are you going to make me ?



University of Phoenix don't count.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 28, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> University of Phoenix don't count.


 


I was wandering where you were..

I was guessing Tech... Gwinnett Tech!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 28, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> I was wandering where you were..



let me guess... English major?


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 28, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> let me guess... English major?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 28, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Yall are just too funny. Typical ugay personal attacks.



You get on here and run your big fat mouth when nobody here even knew who you were, go after all of us Dawgs, and now you think you have a leg to stand on about "personal attacks?"

It's like this junior, if you don't like the way you are being treated, maybe you should have kept your mouth shut and shouldn't have called so much attention to yourself.

You wanted to be noticed.  Well now you've got our attention so don't cry about it.

One more time, since you love putting down people who attended UGA, did you go to school at Georgia Tech?  I don't want to hear your snivling about 'personal attacks, just answer the question.


----------



## cobb (Jul 28, 2009)

wow! looks like I am missing out...all is normal it seems as the Idol wanna be has his panties in a wad as usual-


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 28, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> There are actually about 4 or 5.



I knew Buzz was but he doesn't post that much anymore.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 28, 2009)

cobb said:


> wow! looks like I am missing out...all is normal it seems as the Idol wanna be has his panties in a wad as usual-



One more time genius, real slow.  That's not me in my avatar.  I know you have no clue who it is as you are too busy listening to Nickelback or some such fluff, but it aint me.  Thanks for the unintentional compliment though.

And the only here who wear panties and have them in a bunch are you and your sweetheart liburnjeaux.


----------



## PWalls (Jul 28, 2009)

Geesh guys. Let's cool the jets some please. Getting a little outta hand on both ends.


----------



## Buzz (Jul 28, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I knew Buzz was but he doesn't post that much anymore.



My ears must have been burning.    You are right, I really don't post that much anymore, I think the forum thing has run it's course for me.  I tend to post more on 24H Campfire these days than anywhere else, mostly on firearms.   I am going on a 10 day trip to Montana at the end of September and a 11 day trip to Mizzou in November that will get me energized to post a few more things on the forums.    I've also just finished two custom rifles with a third project underway, hopefully I'll be posting some kills with these toys.  I will be missing some games, but that's an acceptable penalty for being able to go on those trips.  

This is not to anyone in particular, but some of you guys (on both sides) take this stuff way to seriously.   In addition to football, most of us are conservative, big supporters of the 2nd, hunt, fish, etc.     We all have far more in common than we have differences, yet to listen to some of you  - it's like you're arguing with your mortal enemy.    It's all fun, until people start being insulting and there has been plenty from both sides.     I've got enough drama in my life without searching for more of it on the Internet.     That being said, I'm looking forward to football season and I'm happy that CPJ has brought excitement to GT,  raised expectations,  and put some fuel back into the rivalry.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 28, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> One more time, since you love putting down people who attended UGA, did you go to school at Georgia Tech? .


 

He's not going to answer... He's been looking and was at 12:24 this afternoon but just won't commit.. He'll lay low and just troll through the threads on here and then he won't be able to hold back and pop in with some ugay crap and go back into hiding behind the monitor..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 28, 2009)

Buzz said:


> My ears must have been burning.  You are right, I really don't post that much anymore, I think the forum thing has run it's course for me. I tend to post more on 24H Campfire these days than anywhere else, mostly on firearms. I am going on a 10 day trip to Montana at the end of September and a 11 day trip to Mizzou in November that will get me energized to post a few more things on the forums. I've also just finished two custom rifles with a third project underway, hopefully I'll be posting some kills with these toys. I will be missing some games, but that's an acceptable penalty for being able to go on those trips.


 

You lucky dawg... Definately looking forward to seeing those pics in the bragging section!! Montana...


----------



## kevina (Jul 28, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> you are too busy listening to Nickelback or some such fluff,



Whats wrong with Nickelback


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 28, 2009)

kevina said:


> Whats wrong with Nickelback


 
They don't play country music...


----------



## kevina (Jul 28, 2009)

Buzz said:


> My ears must have been burning.    You are right, I really don't post that much anymore, I think the forum thing has run it's course for me.  I tend to post more on 24H Campfire these days than anywhere else, mostly on firearms.   I am going on a 10 day trip to Montana at the end of September and a 11 day trip to Mizzou in November that will get me energized to post a few more things on the forums.    I've also just finished two custom rifles with a third project underway, hopefully I'll be posting some kills with these toys.  I will be missing some games, but that's an acceptable penalty for being able to go on those trips.
> 
> This is not to anyone in particular, but some of you guys (on both sides) take this stuff way to seriously.   In addition to football, most of us are conservative, big supporters of the 2nd, hunt, fish, etc.     We all have far more in common than we have differences, yet to listen to some of you  - it's like you're arguing with your mortal enemy.    It's all fun, until people start being insulting and there has been plenty from both sides.     I've got enough drama in my life without searching for more of it on the Internet.     That being said, I'm looking forward to football season and I'm happy that CPJ has brought excitement to GT,  raised expectations,  and put some fuel back into the rivalry.



Finally a voice of reason!

Are you sure you are not a BAMA fan


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 28, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> He's not going to answer... He's been looking and was at 12:24 this afternoon but just won't commit.. He'll lay low and just troll through the threads on here and then he won't be able to hold back and pop in with some ugay crap and go back into hiding behind the monitor..



Hey, I just waiting for the wager amount to get right !!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 28, 2009)

Buzz said:


> My ears must have been burning.    You are right, I really don't post that much anymore, I think the forum thing has run it's course for me.  I tend to post more on 24H Campfire these days than anywhere else, mostly on firearms.   I am going on a 10 day trip to Montana at the end of September and a 11 day trip to Mizzou in November that will get me energized to post a few more things on the forums.    I've also just finished two custom rifles with a third project underway, hopefully I'll be posting some kills with these toys.  I will be missing some games, but that's an acceptable penalty for being able to go on those trips.
> 
> This is not to anyone in particular, but some of you guys (on both sides) take this stuff way to seriously.   In addition to football, most of us are conservative, big supporters of the 2nd, hunt, fish, etc.     We all have far more in common than we have differences, yet to listen to some of you  - it's like you're arguing with your mortal enemy.    It's all fun, until people start being insulting and there has been plenty from both sides.     I've got enough drama in my life without searching for more of it on the Internet.     That being said, I'm looking forward to football season and I'm happy that CPJ has brought excitement to GT,  raised expectations,  and put some fuel back into the rivalry.



Carl it's good to hear from you and to know that you are doing well man.

Sounds like you've got some pretty cool stuff going on.  I'm jealous about those hunting trips.  Send me some pics of the stuff you are building if you on't mind.  I'd love to see that.

As for the other stuff, I agree, but I can't help it, this is fun.

Seriously though, this is just something to pass the time until camp starts and we have some real football news.  I'm pretty short on enemies and the real truth is, I don't take this forum stuff nearly as seriously as some might believe.  But it is fun.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 28, 2009)

kevina said:


> Whats wrong with Nickelback



Um, well.........in my opinion they make terrible music and shouldn't be allowed to call themselves a rock band. But everybody likes different stuff and they definitely have plenty of fans.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 28, 2009)

Buzz said:


> My ears must have been burning.    You are right, I really don't post that much anymore, I think the forum thing has run it's course for me.  I tend to post more on 24H Campfire these days than anywhere else, mostly on firearms.   I am going on a 10 day trip to Montana at the end of September and a 11 day trip to Mizzou in November that will get me energized to post a few more things on the forums.    I've also just finished two custom rifles with a third project underway, hopefully I'll be posting some kills with these toys.  I will be missing some games, but that's an acceptable penalty for being able to go on those trips.
> 
> This is not to anyone in particular, but some of you guys (on both sides) take this stuff way to seriously.   In addition to football, most of us are conservative, big supporters of the 2nd, hunt, fish, etc.     We all have far more in common than we have differences, yet to listen to some of you  - it's like you're arguing with your mortal enemy.    It's all fun, until people start being insulting and there has been plenty from both sides.     I've got enough drama in my life without searching for more of it on the Internet.     That being said, I'm looking forward to football season and I'm happy that CPJ has brought excitement to GT,  raised expectations,  and put some fuel back into the rivalry.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 28, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Hey, I just waiting for the wager amount to get right !!


 
What would you like to see it at? Maybe an "All In" with me? Loser leaves Woody's for good? Care to get details on THIS bet?

Unless you are scared.. Then we could do an Avatar bet... I pick yours and you pick mine... Then maybe you would slow your posting on here down if you had to look at a UGA avatar everytime you logged in.. 

Let me know if you want to man up and we'll get either of these locked in writing..


Oh man... Talk about calling someone out on the carpet..


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 28, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> What would you like to see it at? Maybe an "All In" with me? Loser leaves Woody's for good? Care to get details on THIS bet?
> 
> Unless you are scared.. Then we could do an Avatar bet... I pick yours and you pick mine... Then maybe you would slow your posting on here down if you had to look at a UGA avatar everytime you logged in..
> 
> ...


I think I know who will win that bet!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jul 28, 2009)

Jware, I have all the confidence in the world that Jeff Owens, Kade Weston and Geno Atkins will stuff Tech's running game. Tech defense was just as bad as UGA was that day. Owens wasn't there, Kade Weston played hurt all last year and Adkins was double teamed all last year.It'd gonna be fun to see them knock your linemen back into the backfield.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 28, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> What would you like to see it at? Maybe an "All In" with me? Loser leaves Woody's for good? Care to get details on THIS bet?
> 
> Unless you are scared.. Then we could do an Avatar bet... I pick yours and you pick mine... Then maybe you would slow your posting on here down if you had to look at a UGA avatar everytime you logged in..
> 
> ...



I was thinking more like a new rifle and scope at Bass Pro ? I play poker too !!


----------



## kevina (Jul 28, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh man... Talk about calling someone out on the carpet..



Ought to be some rug burn after that one


----------



## JWARE (Jul 28, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Jware, I have all the confidence in the world that Jeff Owens, Kade Weston and Geno Atkins will stuff Tech's running game. Tech defense was just as bad as UGA was that day. Owens wasn't there, Kade Weston played hurt all last year and Adkins was double teamed all last year.It'd gonna be fun to see them knock your linemen back into the backfield.



  Yea, our D sucked in that game as well, I hope we can fix it!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 28, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> I was thinking more like a new rifle and scope at Bass Pro ? I play poker too !!


 
So you play poker then you'll understand "All In".. Sorry, sick of playing..

Now we are starting to get somewhere.. Okay, rifle and scope it is. $2,000 limit. Now you have something you want and for my part, I want you gone from Woodys for good! As simple as that! 

Here's the deal. We compare college "Degrees", who has the highest level of education and compare the schools they came from and winner takes all. Which means one person leaves and has to shell out 2,000 for a rifle. That easy.

We can swap addresses, meet up so each of us will know where the other lives and will know where to collect. We can bring cameras, photograph the diplomas and post them here. I live on the Brookwood side of Lawrenceville so Lilburn is just right up the street..

I can meet you Friday evening or some time after 5 on Saturday (sorry showing property and can't get out of it) or even anytime Sunday..


----------



## troutman34 (Jul 28, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> So you play poker then you'll understand "All In".. Sorry, sick of playing..
> 
> Now we are starting to get somewhere.. Okay, rifle and scope it is. $2,000 limit. Now you have something you want and for my part, I want you gone from Woodys for good! As simple as that!
> 
> ...



WHOA!!  Can I get in on this!!!

Just Kidding, I don't think my BA will hold up too well from Piedmont College!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 28, 2009)

Who's bringing the beer??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 28, 2009)

Well, his current activity shows him viewing this thread.. Yes Joey, I'm watching you!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 28, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> Well, his current activity shows him viewing this thread.. Yes Joey, I'm watching you!!


 

 Dang.. You jumped to the UGA and Tech thread..


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 28, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> Well, his current activity shows him viewing this thread.. Yes Joey, I'm watching you!!



LOL, keep changing the details ! The wager is about my degree !!b


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 28, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> LOL, keep changing the details ! The wager is about my degree !!b


 
Well, since us UGA boys are so dumb then any degree from Tech should trump a UGA degree.. So typical of you.. Showing that true character off now.. Your not a Techie, you're a wanna be..


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 28, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> So you play poker then you'll understand "All In".. Sorry, sick of playing..
> 
> Now we are starting to get somewhere.. Okay, rifle and scope it is. $2,000 limit. Now you have something you want and for my part, I want you gone from Woodys for good! As simple as that!
> 
> ...



Dang Slayer, I will say one thing for ya boy..... you got a set..........


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 28, 2009)

Unicoidawg said:


> Dang Slayer, I will say one thing for ya boy..... you got a set..........


 
Ever saw that UGA statue inside the stadium..


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 28, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ever saw that UGA statue inside the stadium..



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## cobb (Jul 28, 2009)

lame


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 28, 2009)

cobb said:


> lame



Yes you are.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 28, 2009)

Slayer he's never gonna do it man.  This is the only place Lilburnjeaux can get any attention.  He's not about to give that up.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 28, 2009)

kevina said:


> Ought to be some rug burn after that one


 

I didn't mean to burn him so bad I would take out his spine...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 28, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Slayer he's never gonna do it man. This is the only place Lilburnjeaux can get any attention. He's not about to give that up.


 
Did anyone ever think he was going to go for it... He wants to play with the big dawgs until they show teeth and he high tails it out of here.. True band wagon jumper..


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 29, 2009)

cobb said:


> lame





South GA Dawg said:


> Yes you are.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 29, 2009)

Unicoidawg said:


> Dang Slayer, I will say one thing for ya boy..... you got a set..........



since when does it take balls to make anonymous wagers on an anonymous message board?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 29, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> We can swap addresses, meet up so each of us will know where the other lives and will know where to collect. We can bring cameras, photograph the diplomas and post them here. I live on the Brookwood side of Lawrenceville so Lilburn is just right up the street..
> 
> I can meet you Friday evening or some time after 5 on Saturday (sorry showing property and can't get out of it) or even anytime Sunday..



Does that sound anonymous to you Doc????? Sounds like he laid it out there pretty plain and simple to me............


----------



## troutman34 (Jul 29, 2009)

I would like to compare lilburnjoe and sugarhill dawgs credentials.  I would bet they are pretty close.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 29, 2009)

Unicoidawg said:


> Does that sound anonymous to you Doc????? Sounds like he laid it out there pretty plain and simple to me............



ha... he's still 100% anonymous.  The only information he has offered about himself is that he lives in Lawrenceville.

You and I both know nobody is going to be betting $2,000 and nobody is leaving the board.  How would someone enforce that anyways?  

In fact, I'll bet you $2,000 that Slayer and lilburn don't end up betting.  I live in East Cobb and I'm a white male who drives a Chevy truck.  Oh, and I'm married to a white girl.  That should be all of the information you need to make sure I pay up.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 29, 2009)

troutman34 said:


> I would like to compare lilburnjoe and sugarhill dawgs credentials.  I would bet they are pretty close.



I think the mods should lock their accounts to where they can only post to each other. Now that would be entertaining for the rest of us!


----------



## cobb (Jul 29, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yes you are.



no, I meant the discussion and what not- oh nevermind


UP WITH THE WHITE AND GOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 29, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> ha... he's still 100% anonymous. The only information he has offered about himself is that he lives in Lawrenceville.
> 
> You and I both know nobody is going to be betting $2,000 and nobody is leaving the board. How would someone enforce that anyways?


 
That's why I told him I would meet him in person and we could drive to each others houses... No, I'm not going to post my address in a thread but I will be more than happy to show you where I live if it means $2000..

Doc, you don't know me so you shouldn't guess about what and how much I would bet on.. Especially when I know what hand I'm holding.. No way to enforce it but then again, that's why I wanted to know where he lived..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 29, 2009)

cobb said:


> no, I meant the discussion and what not- oh nevermind
> 
> 
> UP WITH THE WHITE AND GOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
What.. Did SGD pull your little stinger out...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 29, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> I think the mods should lock their accounts to where they can only post to each other. Now that would be entertaining for the rest of us!


 
We could really get some Woody's viewers if we just did a live feed to a cage match featuring the 2 of us..

It could be Woody's "Pay Per View"...


----------



## Grand Slam (Jul 29, 2009)

Bunch of big baller's on here. I too am in real estate but also know what the market is like and it sux so ya'll have at it with the $2k betting.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 29, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> That's why I told him I would meet him in person and we could drive to each others houses... No, I'm not going to post my address in a thread but I will be more than happy to show you where I live if it means $2000..
> 
> Doc, you don't know me so you shouldn't guess about what and how much I would bet on.. Especially when I know what hand I'm holding.. No way to enforce it but then again, that's why I wanted to know where he lived..



You da man, Slayer ! When I grow up, I want to be just like you !!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 29, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> What.. Did SGD pull your little stinger out...



That's why they hate me so much.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 29, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> You da man, Slayer ! When I grow up, I want to be just like you !!


 
1st thing you'll need to do is "Stop" wearing women's clothing.. 2nd thing is "Stop" hanging out down on Chesire Bridge rd... 3rd thing is... Oh who am I kidding.. There's no way you could be anything like me... You got to be a MAN 1st..


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 29, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> Doc, you don't know me so you shouldn't guess about what and how much I would bet on.. Especially when I know what hand I'm holding.. No way to enforce it but then again, that's why I wanted to know where he lived..



well let's meet up then... PMOTW.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 29, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> well let's meet up then... PMOTW.


 

PM sent..


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 29, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> well let's meet up then... PMOTW.





Browning Slayer said:


> PM sent..



 getting chippy around these parts.......


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 29, 2009)

Unicoidawg said:


> getting chippy around these parts.......



Yeah these boys are for real


----------



## kevina (Jul 29, 2009)

Are they going to meet at Piedmont Park? That means 1 will have home field advantage and the other will be the under dawg


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 29, 2009)

kevina said:


> Are they going to meet at Piedmont Park? That means 1 will have home field advantage and the other will be the under dawg


 
Dang.. That actually made me laugh!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 30, 2009)

kevina said:


> Are they going to meet at Piedmont Park? That means 1 will have home field advantage and the other will be the under dawg


haha... nice.

underdawg [_*uhn*_-der-dawg, -dog] : the guy at the bottom of a UGA tickle pile.


----------



## kevina (Jul 30, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> haha... nice.
> 
> underdawg [_*uhn*_-der-dawg, -dog] : the guy at the bottom of a UGA tickle pile.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 30, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> haha... nice.
> 
> underdawg [_*uhn*_-der-dawg, -dog] : the guy at the bottom of a UGA tickle pile.



That's a good one !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jul 30, 2009)

Troutman, why are you hating on me man? You are breaking my spirit. Hey guys, did y'all hear that Tech's back up vehicle is a Geek Squad Volkswagen Beetle?


----------



## troutman34 (Jul 31, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Troutman, why are you hating on me man? You are breaking my spirit. Hey guys, did y'all hear that Tech's back up vehicle is a Geek Squad Volkswagen Beetle?



I'm not hatin on you Sugar, just your stupid posts!
A geek squad beetle is better than a cop car loaded with your players!  Remember the geek squad beetle is probably parked at your house when your at work, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jul 31, 2009)

Troutman, you know my posts are good. I wouldn't make you mad if they weren't.


----------

